# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  SQL validation help please

## ireland13752

Good afternoon,

Can someone please review this SQL statement and help me understand why the SQL trainer program is telling me I have a syntax error? I cannot find it and have looked for about an hour... I am new to writing SQL code. I can read it, but am just learning to write...

Thank you.

----------


## ireland13752

Here is the code...
insert into 
Employees_SF1306
(Firstname, Lastname, 
Title, Age, Salary)
values  ('Jonie', 'Weber', 
'Secretary', 28, 
19500.00);

----------


## rmiao

Which rdbms is it for? Do you have completed error message?

----------


## ireland13752

It is in a testing environment, so there is no error message other than that there is a syntax error.

----------


## rmiao

For which rdbms?

----------


## ireland13752

> For which rdbms?


  I am sorry, but I do not know what that means

----------


## SpywareDr

Which relational database management system? (Oracle Database, Microsoft SQL Server, MySQL [Oracle], IBM DB2, IBM Informix, SAP Sybase Adaptive Server Enterprise, SAP Sybase IQ, Teradata, ...)

----------


## ireland13752

> Which relational database management system? (Oracle Database, Microsoft SQL Server, MySQL [Oracle], IBM DB2, IBM Informix, SAP Sybase Adaptive Server Enterprise, SAP Sybase IQ, Teradata, ...)


Oracle I believe. It is a training program SQL Course, This was the help forum I found within that program

----------

